# firmwar or dump for vu tv 43s6535



## hassine (Sep 7, 2017)

please i want update/firmware or dump for vu tv smart 4k 43s6535

thanks


----------



## hassine (Sep 8, 2017)

please i need it, my tv is out of service


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2017)

hassine said:


> please i need it, my tv is out of service


Support - Vu Televisions
Contact them.


----------

